# Re-using wine kit oak cubes ... Any benefits?



## mforney12 (Mar 19, 2016)

Question is as I go thru wine kits ... Save or dispose the oak cubes? I know they lose oak-I-ness after a few weeks in the wine ... But do they add anything else if already used? I.e. Improved mouthfeel, etc?

Is there any benefit or harm in adding them in addition to a new kits oak? Or adding them to a true grape wine? Anyone ever experimented?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 19, 2016)

After about 6 weeks, no point in using them again. Except for in a grill or smoker.


----------



## oaksfan (Mar 19, 2016)

If for no other benifit a little less top up wine and its a softer marble.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 19, 2016)

I will put them al in a container of vodka and you will be surprised how it will taste in about 5 weeks !!


----------



## richmke (Mar 22, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I will put them al in a container of vodka and you will be surprised how it will taste in about 5 weeks !!



The oak chips tasted really woody to me. Hard to chew too. But I did get a buzz off them.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 22, 2016)

richmke said:


> The oak chips tasted really woody to me. Hard to chew too. But I did get a buzz off them.



That is good Rich !! 
I'm still laughing!


----------



## jburtner (Aug 11, 2016)

You can also retoast them slightly and mix with a neutral spirit to make whiskey. Let it sit a Year and it's really very good. Ive done that with some different smoker chips and will be doing it with thse nice wine soaked remnants as well. 

Cheers!
-jonathan


----------



## Mismost (Aug 19, 2016)

jburtner said:


> You can also retoast them slightly and mix with a neutral spirit to make whiskey. Let it sit a Year and it's really very good. Ive done that with some different smoker chips and will be doing it with thse nice wine soaked remnants as well.
> 
> Cheers!
> -jonathan



That is really interesting...smoker chips. I was looking at a bag of cherry wood chips the other day....I used cherry wood in one of my reds and liked it, but it was a small expensive spiral...those chips were pretty cheap...so am I.


----------

